# Frequently Asked Questions About The Bell Tree



## Mairmalade

*Frequently Asked Questions at The Bell Tree*
_*answers written by Justin, Prof Gallows, Chris, Mairmalade, Oblivia, Jeremy, and Jas0n*_​
Below you'll find answers to commonly asked questions about The Bell Tree. You'll also find some useful threads located at the bottom of this post.

*1. How Do I Make “Spoiler” Tags and Inline Spoilers?
2. How Do I Add a Signature?
3. What Other BBCode Is There?
4. How Do I View the Forum in Desktop Mode on Mobile?
5. Why Am I Not Receiving Notifications?
6. What Do the Colored Names Mean?
7. How Do You Become a Moderator, Admin, or Project Staff on the Bell Tree?
8. What Are the Differences Between the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Boards and Animal Crossing: New Horizons Boards? Which One Should I Post In?
9. How Do I Add My Island Name in the Sidebar?
10. What Are TBT?
11. What Is the TBT Shop? What Can I Buy in the TBT Shop?
12. How Do I Use the User Title Color Change Item?
13. How Do I Earn TBT?
14. How Do I Send Another User TBT?
15. What Are Seashells? How Do I Get Them and Use Them?
16. What Are Collectibles?
17. How Do I Change the Order of My Collectible Lineup?
18. How Do I Send Another User a Collectible?
19. What Is the Feedback System? How Do I Use It?
20. What Is ‘Bumping?’ How Do I Bump a Thread?
21. Why Did My Post Automerge?
22. How Do I Change My Thread Title?
23. How Do I Lock My Thread? How Do I Delete My Thread?
24. How Can I Delete My Account?
25. I Got a ‘Warning.’ What Does This Mean?
26. How Do I Use Search?
27. How Can I Open the First Page of a Thread Instead of Being Brought to the Latest? 
28. How Does the Ignore Feature Work?
29. I Have a Question Not Listed Here! What Should I Do?
30. What Are Some Useful Resources?

1. How Do I Make “Spoiler” Tags and Inline Spoilers?*
While originally intended to hide spoilers, the spoiler tag is very useful for organizing a thread or reducing the size of your signature. To add one to your post, thread, or signature, simply add this line of BBCode:


> [spoiler=Title]Content[/spoiler]


Edit the "Title" and "Content" sections appropriately to change what it says.

*Here's an example of what it will look like:*


Spoiler: Title



Content


You may also 'blur' out a certain section of text within your post. This is called an 'inline spoiler.' Use the following BBCode to create an inline spoiler:


> [ISPOILER]Context you want hidden[/ISPOILER]


Here's what it looks like: this is a secret

*2. How Do I Add a Signature?*_**_
To post a signature, click your name or avatar located at the top of the page. On the drop-down, select "Signature." The box on this page is where you can edit what will be displayed in your signature across the forum.

If you would like to include an image in your signature, you will need to use an image's direct link. Either click the insert image button to enter the image's URL or enter it with BBCode like this:



> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/Hs7vOQl.png[/IMG]



In this example, the image is hosted on the image hosting site *Imgur. *The total width of your signature, including all text and images, should not exceed *250 pixels in height*. This includes when the forum is displayed in a smaller width, so try making your browser window smaller if you're worried it will be too big in some cases. If your signature is too big, a moderator will replace it with text requesting you to change it.

*You may also resize your image directly by using the following BBCode:*


> [IMG height="250px"]https://i.imgur.com/Hs7vOQl.png[/IMG]


Signatures do not appear to guests or when the mobile layout is being used. For signature help and questions, please visit *The Signature Guide.*

*3. What Other BBCode Is There?*_**_
For formatting help, please view all available BBCode and how to use them *here*.

*4. How Do I View the Forum in Desktop Mode on Mobile?*_**_
Disable 'Portrait Orientation Lock' (iOS) or enable 'Auto-Rotate' (Android). By doing so, you will be able to view desktop mode when turning your phone horizontally.

*5. Why Am I Not Receiving Notifications?*_**_
You're able to access your notification settings in your *Preferences*. You may enable only forum notifications (these will show up beside the bell icon on the top-right side of the forum), Email notifications, or both for a variety of things including but not limited to:

Someone quoting your post
New posts in one of your watched threads *(select 'Watch' on the top-right side of any thread to watch a thread)*
Someone leaving you a private message (PM) or visitor message (VM)
When someone mentions you *(you may 'ping' anyone by typing @ followed by their forum name)*
*If you have notifications enabled and are NOT receiving them, it may be because:*

You need to refresh the page first
You did not save your preferences at the bottom of your *Preferences *page
The post auto merged
A user edited their existing post to add a user ping
*6. What Do the Colored Names Mean*_*?*_
Users with a blue, green, or red-colored name are The Bell Tree staff members. You may view a list of them *here*.

_*Administrator*_.: They're the techies who deal with all of the site functionality, shop restocks, and all the behind-the-scenes work that keeps us all sane and the site running smoothly.  They also cover moderator duties when needed.

_*Moderator:*_ They're responsible for managing interactions between users, handling reports, and taking care of the general site issues that arise on a daily basis.

*Project Staff:* These are the creative folk who contribute to site events, graphics, and collectible creation.

*7. How Do You Become a Moderator, Admin, or Project Staff on the Bell Tree?*_**_
About once per year, we open staff application forms for interested users to apply. Keep an eye on *The Bulletin Board* for these opportunities. They are typically within one of our "Bell Tree Directs," which are intended for new and upcoming site announcements.

*8. What Are the Differences Between the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Boards and Animal Crossing: New Horizons Boards? Which One Should I Post In?
Animal Crossing: New Leaf Boards*



Spoiler: Animal Crossing: New Leaf Board List



*Animal Crossing: New Leaf (Main Board):* General discussion of the game

*The Train Station (AC:NL Online):* Anything to do with playing the game online with others including opening your gate, looking for open gates, sharing turnip prices, sharing friend codes, and more

*Re-Tail:*  Trading, selling, buying, and giving away Animal Crossing: New Leaf items or services

*Able Sisters: *Sharing and viewing QR Code patterns from Animal Crossing: New Leaf

*Villager Trading Plaza:* Trading, selling, buying, and giving away villagers



*Animal Crossing: New Horizons Boards*



Spoiler: Animal Crossing: New Horizons Board List



*Animal Crossing: New Horizons (Main Board): *General Discussion of the game

*Able Sisters:*  Pattern discussion and the commissioning, selling, and trading of New Horizons patterns

*Pattern Gallery:* Showcase your designs and those made by third-party creators (please cite your sources)

*Island Journals*: Create your own island profile and journal to track your progress and share your day-to-day adventures

*The Airport: (AC:NH Online): *Seek other islands to visit or invite others to visit your own (e.g.: special character visits, island tours, and general online play)

*Nook's Cranny:* Buying, selling, trading, and giving away Animal Crossing: New Horizons items and services

*Turnip Stalk Exchange: *your go-to place for advertising your island's turnip prices (both buy and sell prices) and seeking others' prices

*New Neighbor Network*: Buying, selling, trading, and giving away Animal Crossing: New Horizons villagers



*9. How Do I Add My Island Name in the Sidebar?*
This was an added feature with the release of the Island Journals board in April 2020.

To add your island name in your sidebar, you'll need to make a thread in the Island Journals board, and then put the numbers at the end of the thread URL into the *NH - Island Thread ID* field on the *Account Details* page. This will then display the name you have entered in the *NH-Island Name *field in your sidebar.

e.g. the URL for Chris' thread is below. The last numbered characters, 517909, are entered in the *NH - Island Thread ID* field:


		Code:
	

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/welcome-to-the-viles.517909/


*10. What Are TBT?*
The Bell Tree bells are commonly referred to as 'TBT.' They are The Bell Tree's forum currency that may be used to purchase in-game items, art, items in the *TBT shop*, or collectibles.

*11. What Is the TBT Shop? What Can I Buy in the TBT Shop?*_**_
The *TBT shop* allows you to buy various forum upgrades or collectibles. Goodies are added or restocked occasionally, and announcements are typically made on the *Bulletin Board.* Sometimes these are part of TBT Directs which include information on additions and/or restocks. Items you can buy include:

*Upgrades:* Enable animated GIF avatars, purchase a username change, and more!
*User Title Color Changes:* See the little text under your username next to your posts? That’s called your User Title! For a small fee, you can change the color of this title! To change your user title's text, visit your *Account Details* and add text in the 'Custom Title' box
*Vanity Items (Collectibles):* Buy a little vanity item to display under your avatar! They serve no purpose other than display but you can gift them to other members as a present!
*12. How Do I Use the User Title Color Change Item?*_**_
After buying the item:

visit your *Inventory *and select 'Configure' next to the item.
Put # followed by the hex code of your desired color
Save your settings
Set the item as 'active' and 'hidden.' Save your settings
As of August 14, 2020, the item no longer needs to be active in your lineup to work correctly. Big thank you to Lellyna for discovering the previous workaround of marking the item as active and unhidden.

*13. How Do I Earn TBT*_*?*_
You can earn TBT by:

*Posting:* Longer posts mean more forum bells! Remember, don’t make pointless posts just to earn more. We will delete them or take away your bells if we see this being abused _(some boards such as the Introduction Board and The Basement do not provide bells)_
*Contests & Giveaways:* TBT Staff and members occasionally hold contests as well as giveaways with bell prizes
*Services:* Open up a shop of your own in the TBT Marketplace board or one of the Animal Crossing trading boards. Members may be willing to pay TBT bells for whatever services you can offer. Alternatively, respond to requests posted by others on the board.
Editing your post will deduct TBT bells for text removed.

If your post is merged by a Moderator, you will also lose some of the TBT bells earned from creating the thread.

*14. How Do I Send Another User TBT?*_**_
You can do this by clicking on the user's bells underneath their avatar on one of their posts or from clicking their bells on their profile. Select the 'Donate' tab and enter the number of bells you wish to send. You can also add a message for why you're sending the bells. Both yourself and your recipient will receive a notification.

*There is also a useful guide on bell and collectible transfer here.

15. What Are Seashells? How Do I Get Them and Use Them?*_**_
Seashells were introduced in 2016 as an alternate currency alongside bells to be used in ‘Kapp’n’s Seaside Shack Shop.’ They were given to new users to make purchasing some forum add-ons like name changes or user title color items more accessible.

This was later extended to those that had been members of The Bell Tree for a minimum of two years with at least 20 posts. This feature was inaccessible since moving from vBulletin to XenForo in early-2020.

As of August 14, 2020, seashells have been reintroduced for new members and members of at least two years for a maximum of 20 seashells per member. There is no other way to obtain these at this time. Only certain items may be bought with seashells but we are hoping to add more variety in the future. You may purchase add-ons with seashells in the shop *here*.

*16. What Are Collectibles?*
Collectibles are special artistic icons designed primarily by TBT staff. They are typically tied to special forum events and special occasions/holidays. Keep an eye on the *Bulletin Board* for announcements on collectible restocks and events where you can earn collectibles!

For restocks and items/collectibles tied directly to the shop, you can access them by clicking 'Shop' on the top-right hand corner of the forum clicking '*Shop*' that appears in the dialog box.

Collectibles can be displayed in your sidebar alongside all your posts in a maximum of two rows of five collectibles. *This is called your 'Collectible Lineup:'*

*




*​
Most collectibles have limited release windows or are only awarded to a few specific users from winning an event and are rare. Collectibles are often traded for other collectibles, art, in-game items, or TBT bells. You may buy, sell and trade collectibles on *TBT Marketplace.*

*17. How Do I Change the Order of My Collectible Lineup?*
Currently, there is no easy way to do this beyond trading others for specific collectible dates. Collectibles are automatically organized by the date of the collectible. The collectibles with the newest date will be displayed on the top-left whereas the oldest dated collectible will appear on the bottom right.

In cases where the date and time of the collectibles are the same, the collectible ID (the number at the end of the URL on its shop page) will be taken into account. The lower the number, the older the collectible. This means a collectible with an ID of, for example, '300,' will appear before (to the left of) a collectible with an ID of '200' if the date and time are the same.

*18. How Do I Send Another User a Collectible?*_**_
To send another user a collectible, click the *Shop (or the bell bag icon on mobile) *on the top-right corner of the forum and select *Inventory*. Some collectibles cannot be traded or gifted; however, those that can have a 'Gift' option beside them.

Select 'Gift' beside the collectible you wish to give another user. Enter their name along with a message to send the collectible. Please see this *guide *for specific details.

*19. What Is the Feedback System? How Do I Use It?*
The Feedback System is a feature that allows you to leave (and receive) legitimate positive and negative feedback from forum and in-game transaction experiences. This helps others make an informed decision when looking to buy, sell, or trade with a particular user. It is visible on every member's sidebar on The Bell Tree trading boards.

For more detailed information, click their feedback score on their sidebar. You can also view all of a member's feedback on their profile by selecting* 'Feedback Stats.' *

To view feedback given and received, scroll to the bottom, and select* 'Feedback Profile.' 

To give feedback,* select *'Add Feedback' *on a member's *Feedback Profile* or simply select the '+' icon on a member's sidebar within the trading thread.

You can also filter by positive, neutral, or negative feedback by selecting the appropriate star shown in the photo below:



​*Positive feedback *will increase a user's feedback score, *negative feedback *will decrease a user's feedback score, and *neutral feedback *will not affect a user's feedback score.
​*20. What Is ‘Bumping?’ How Do I Bump a Thread?*
Someone may 'bump' their thread when it is no longer on the first page of a board for better visibility. Traditionally to bump a thread you would simply post 'bump.' Doing this is *only permitted on trading boards and must follow specific guidelines:*

*Trading Board Threads:* should not be bumped until the thread is inactive for at least four hours
*Animal Crossing Amiibo Card Post Office board:* may only be bumped after eight hours of inactivity
*Nook's Cranny Board Threads:* may be bumped after two hours of inactivity
Making duplicate or similar threads in an effort to circumvent these guidelines is not allowed. As an additional rule,* other users should not bump your thread on your behalf* as this causes confusion and is unfair to others that are waiting patiently.

Continuous “thank you” and “good luck” posts are also seen as a way to bump a thread prematurely. If you are not posting with the intent to make or complete the transaction, you should refrain from posting.

*21. Why Did My Post Automerge?*
If the most recent post in a thread belongs to you and you make another post within *30 minutes*, the new post will be merged into your original one. This is to prevent post spamming. Some boards have increased times to help reduce excessive thread bumping: Nook's Cranny merges posts made within *2 hours* and New Neighbor Network merges posts made within *4 hours*. This feature is disabled on the Island Journals board.

*22. How Do I Change My Thread Title?*
You can only change your thread title within 30 days of creating the thread. If you're within this time period you can edit it by clicking "Edit Post" on the thread's first post and choosing the "Go Advanced" option. If you've exceeded the 30 day period and wish to make an edit, select 'Report' on the bottom-left of your post. If the reason for the change is legitimate a member of staff will do this for you.

*23. How Do I Lock My Thread? How Do I Delete My Thread?*
The ability to lock your own thread is only available on trading/online play, and the Island Journals boards. Select the three dots on the top-left of your post. This will present a drop-down menu with the option to lock your thread.

You do not have the option to delete your own thread. Staff typically do not delete threads unless there's a legitimate reason to do so.

In either scenario, you may report your thread and request for it to be locked. A staff member will review and lock it at their discretion.

*24. How Can I Delete My Account?*
The Bell Tree does not delete accounts on request as it can interrupt the rest of the forum and its content. Given the nature of the forum, it also affects important information attached to an account so it will remain open when (or if) you choose to use it again. If there's personal information (e.g.: name, location, or other sensitive information) you would like removed, please make a thread in the *Contact the Staff *board with the links to the posts you'd like altered.

*Exception: *An account deletion request will be considered if it has fewer than 12 posts. However, when there are serious privacy concerns or potential for real-world harm, your username or specific posted content may be edited as a courtesy. Both requests can be made via the *Contact the Staff* board.

*25. I Got a ‘Warning.’ What Does This Mean?*
Warnings are given by staff members when you've violated our *Rules and Guidelines. *These range from friendly reminders (e.g.: for posting in a misplaced thread instead of reporting it) to more severe warnings such as for rude behavior, alternate accounts, and prohibited content. *The action taken will depend on the severity and frequency of the rule break(s). *In some cases, this could be up to a temporary or permanent forum ban.

When you receive a warning, you'll notice that warning points are assigned. These serve no purpose at this time and are a default forum feature.

You may view your warning history on the *'Warning Tab'* on your profile. Only yourself and the staff may view these warnings. If you feel uncomfortable with the warning you've received, please make a thread in the *Contact the Staff* board. Warnings are typically not revoked unless there is a very good reason.

*26. How Do I Use Search?
To get the best results, go to the board you wish to find something in. From there:*

Select '*Search*' in the top-right of the forum
Type your desired search
Select '*This Forum*'
Enter the user's name in the username box if you recall who made the particular thread or post
Hit Search
*Searching for posts made by a specific user within a thread:*

Click into the thread
Select '*Search*' ‘and '*This Thread*'
Type the username and tap them when their icon pops up
Hit Search
*Searching by Prefix and Other Filters:*
Trading, Museum, and Pattern boards allow you to add a prefix to your thread title when creating a thread (e.g.: Buying or Selling) to let others know what your thread is for.

You may filter your search by prefixes, currency accepted, discussion status (locked or open), and last updated to easily find results you want as shown below:




When viewing a board, you may also click one of these prefixes to show *only the threads that have that prefix. *Useful if you're looking only to trade or for shops!

*27.  How Can I Open the First Page of a Thread Instead of Being Brought to the Latest?*
If you're clicking into a thread and are frustrated that you're being brought to another post within the thread, you may click the creation date of the thread to see the first post. 





If you're on mobile, tilt your phone horizontally to switch to desktop view and you'll be able to see the creation date. To do this:
*On iPhone: *turn portrait orientation lock off
*On Andorid: *enable auto-rotate

*28. How Does the Ignore Feature Work? *
You may place a user on your ignore list by clicking ignore on their profile. An ignored user will still be able to view your profile, posts, search your posts, and send you messages. However, you will not receive any private message sent to you by a user on your ignore list. Their posts will also be hidden from your view across the forum unless you click on their posts to unhide them. You can limit visibility/access to certain parts of your account by accessing your *Privacy settings.*

*29. I Have a Question Not Listed Here! What Should I Do?*
If it's a general forum question or suggestion, you're encouraged to check *The Information Desk *or create a thread on *The Bell Tree HQ*. If you have a question or concern that is best dealt with privately (e.g.: concern about another user), make a thread in the *Contact the Staff *board. Any thread you make there is only viewable by yourself and the staff.

*30. What Are Some Useful Resources?*
*Rules and Guidelines *- rules you agree to abide by when participating on The Bell Tree Forums
*How to Use The Bell Tree's Dodo Queue Feature* - for help setting up and using the dodo queue feature on New Horizons trading boards
*The Signature Guide* - for help and assistance in creating, formatting, and adding signatures
*The Information Desk *- a place for all your quick forum-related questions
*Guide on Sending Bells and Collectibles -* a step-by-step guide on the bell system and gifting collectibles
*Collectibles List *- for a list of all TBT collectibles and the *Collectibles Tier List* for approximate prices on tradable collectibles


----------

